# Oto Catfish Minimum Tank Size?



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

What is the minimum tank size for an Oto? Petsmart says 10 Gallons (which seems innaccurate) and I only found one other site with an answer, which says 20 Gallons. I would like to have multiple opinions of proper tank sizes for them, before I get one.

PS It won't be for a while, as Otos need established tanks before introduction, and my tank is brand new and uncycled yet.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I agree with the recommendation of 20 gallons, particularly because they are a species that should be kept in groups. I had several of these fish in a 26 gallon tank and there was constant activity as they moved around from one feeding spot to another, and the group utilised every inch of the tank over the course of a day. I'm not someone who is comfortable putting an active species of fish into cramped conditions, so for me, a 20 gallon is ideal for a small group of these fish.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you for your help!


----------

